# Best way to spend $50?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What is the best way I could spend $50 on my snow goose spread. I have about 200 texas rags that I really don't like, but they get the job done, and I also have 2doz. windsocks. It is a $50 gift certificate for Cabelas. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

You can get some Real Geese econo silo snow goose decoys for $50 or some North Wind econo snow goose decoys for $40. Or use it to put in for something more expensive.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was thinking about getting the econo socks, but I was just looking for other things.


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

I pick up a couple-a-dozen of the econo carry lite snow goose shells each year. I have seen them as cheap as 44 bucks. even less if you by three dozen or more. they are tough stack fairly well and work as good as anything less than full bodies.....


----------



## Slowmo (Dec 19, 2004)

Put another zero behind the 50!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That would be nice it that just appeared on it


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I see you are thinking small again.:jammin: Add another 0 for a good sized spread, and another 0 for the truck, trailer, ATV, etc. to hual them. It is an expensive sport.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

you could also use it to invest in a electonic caller. thats what id most likely do with 50 dollars to do with snow goose hunting


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would do that, but I already have one.


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

I would invest in a flag or two. Movement is key to snows.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

get a couple of them snow goose jackkites. they look awsum in a spread


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sean Mann Express White out........Dave


----------

